# Temperatura Mínima no mês de Outubro 2007



## Minho (27 Set 2007 às 23:54)

Agora que se aproxima o final do mês é altura de lançarmos as apostas para temperaturas mínimas.
Assim, qual será a temperatura mínima mais baixa oficial registada em Portugal no próximo mês de Outubro?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Set 2007 às 07:09)

*Re: Temperatura Mínima no mês de Outubro*

Olá a todos !
Eu votei no intervalo *>= -3ºC e < 0ºC *porque penso que a região de Trás-os-Montes, Alto Douro ou Minho devem ter uns dias, algures no fim de Outubro, com temperaturas mínimas deste género.
Já agora, não devemos esquecer a Praia da Rainha, em Almada, que deve registar valores não muito longe destes !


----------



## mocha (28 Set 2007 às 11:08)

*Re: Temperatura Mínima no mês de Outubro*

tb votei nessa opção, penso k em algumas zonas as temperaturas vão descer, vamos la a ver é até qto descem elas


----------



## Dan (28 Set 2007 às 11:19)

*Re: Temperatura Mínima no mês de Outubro*

No ano passado, a mínima de Outubro foi de 2,2ºC em Lamas de Mouro. Este ano espero que seja um pouco mais baixa, por isso também aposto no intervalo -3ºC / 0ºC.


----------



## HotSpot (28 Set 2007 às 11:36)

*Re: Temperatura Mínima no mês de Outubro*

Eu também aposto no 0 a -3

Fica a curiosidade de hoje a estação do Montijo registar hoje de minima 12,0º e no ano passado só em *12 de Novembro* ter chegado um valor igual ou inferior a este.


----------



## Relâmpago (28 Set 2007 às 23:56)

*Re: Temperatura Mínima no mês de Outubro*

Olá a todos

Parece que vamos ter um início de Outubro 'molhado'. Aproximam-se sistemas frontais da corrente de W, que já vai baixando para as nossas latitudes. É o fim da hegemonia (sazonal) do anticiclone tropical e, também das depressões térmicas com a nortada e outras brisas marítimas. Enfim, é o fim do Verão.






Com a invasão previsível de ar polar marítimo, nesta sucessão de ondulações, aposto no intervalo entre 0º C e -3º C, nas regiões mais frias no interior do País, porque o ar polar ainda não está suficientemente frio, nesta altura do ano, para valores mais baixos de temparatura.

Edit: O meu barómetro já indica descida do valor da pressão atmosférica (cerca de 1010 mb em Lisboa, ao nível do mar, neste momento - se é que o barómetro está afinado!)


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Set 2007 às 12:34)

*Re: Temperatura Mínima no mês de Outubro*

Eu fui pela maioria -3 a 0ºC, acho que as Penhas Douradas, ou a zona de Trás-os-Montes chegue a essa mínima, ou então, a minha estação fique maluca e dê esse valor


----------



## Brigantia (29 Set 2007 às 14:29)

*Re: Temperatura Mínima no mês de Outubro*

Eu também votei >= -3ºC e <0ºC, pois, apesar de achar que no Nordeste Transmontano dificilmente se irá baixar a barreira dos 0ºC, acho que tal pode acontecer na serra da Estrela ou no Gerês. Vamos aguardar...


----------



## Fil (30 Set 2007 às 15:10)

*Re: Temperatura Mínima no mês de Outubro*

Também votei na opção da maioria, entre os -3ºC e 0ºC. E aposto por Lamas de Mouro para ser a 1º estação em baixar dos 0ºC.


----------



## fsl (30 Set 2007 às 17:14)

*Re: Temperatura Mínima no mês de Outubro*

Penso que a TEMP nao descerá abaixo dos ZERO.


----------



## filipept (1 Out 2007 às 21:21)

*Re: Temperatura Mínima no mês de Outubro*

Também estou com poucas certezas que a temperatura desça abaixo de zero, no entanto, se tal acontecer, acham que que poderemos ver neve em Outubro?


----------



## Fil (1 Out 2007 às 21:30)

*Re: Temperatura Mínima no mês de Outubro*



filipept disse:


> Também estou com poucas certezas que a temperatura desça abaixo de zero, no entanto, se tal acontecer, acham que que poderemos ver neve em Outubro?



Sem dúvida que podemos ver neve em outubro, mas só em grandes altitudes como por exemplo na Serra da Estrela. É neste mês que costuma cair as primeiras nevadas da temporada por lá.

Mas se te referes a localidades, se a temperatura descer abaixo de zero creio que será devido ao céu limpo, muito dificilmente acontecerá com céu nublado para que a neve seja possivel.


----------



## filipept (1 Out 2007 às 21:32)

*Re: Temperatura Mínima no mês de Outubro*



Fil disse:


> Sem dúvida que podemos ver neve em outubro, mas só em grandes altitudes como por exemplo na Serra da Estrela. É neste mês que costuma cair as primeiras nevadas da temporada por lá.
> 
> Mas se te referes a localidades, se a temperatura descer abaixo de zero creio que será devido ao céu limpo, muito dificilmente acontecerá com céu nublado para que a neve seja possivel.



Exacto, referia-me a zonas mais elevadas, penso que o ano passado tivemos neve no Gerês em Outubro, apartir daí é que foi uma miséria, com muitos poucos episodios.


----------



## Minho (1 Out 2007 às 23:06)

*Re: Temperatura Mínima no mês de Outubro*

Eu já votei em >= -5ºC e <- 3ºC 
Chamem-me crente


----------



## Brigantia (7 Out 2007 às 00:20)

*Re: Temperatura Mínima no mês de Outubro*



Minho disse:


> Eu já votei em >= -5ºC e <- 3ºC
> Chamem-me crente


Só crente
Isso é que é votar com o coração e não com a razão. Mas como te perceboestou a torcer para que sejas tu a acertar


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (7 Out 2007 às 01:14)

*Re: Temperatura Mínima no mês de Outubro*

Boas! Eu votei por temperaturas acima da média, penso que iremos ter (espero), perturbações atlânticas a cruzar o país, contudo farão com que as temperaturas permaneçam altas, sobretudo as mínimas, daí a minha escolha...



O AA é que já ia de ferias!


----------



## Fil (20 Out 2007 às 23:50)

*Re: Temperatura Mínima no mês de Outubro*

Temperatura de -0,4ºC hoje ás 07h UTC em Lamas de Mouro, que foi a estação em que apostei como a 1º a baixar de 0ºC. Portanto quem votou no intervalo >= -3ºC e < 0ºC está a ganhar, e creio que vai acabar por ganhar


----------



## Minho (1 Nov 2007 às 15:24)

*Re: Temperatura Mínima no mês de Outubro*

Acho que podemos afirmar com quase toda a certeza que são 11 os premiados nesta sondagem


----------



## Senador (1 Nov 2007 às 19:08)

*Re: Temperatura Mínima no mês de Outubro*

Façam outro para este mês


----------



## Brigantia (1 Nov 2007 às 22:25)

*Re: Temperatura Mínima no mês de Outubro*



Senador disse:


> Façam outro para este mês



Idem...
Força administradores...


----------

